# I'm trying to make anywhere from $400-$800 driving in ATL this weekend is it possible?



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

I will start after work around 4pm Friday and end maybe aroun 3am sat than go back out around 12pm Saturday and leave 3am Sunday. What do you think is possible with those hours.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

$286.40


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Is that what you experience with those hours


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

No, it's an impossible question to answer. First you have to define make. Is make th total of fares, the total of your cut or what you have left after expenses. Uber is notorious for claiming you make great money part time which you fdon't and not taking into account expenses. Look around on this board for how to calculate expenses and you'll see that if you are lucky you might clear $7-12 an hour after expenses. Not worth it given the risk you take driving around underinsured and killing your car.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

I just ment as far as many rides a get per hour. Not all that other stuff. I have another job and do regular monthly mantinace on it with the money I already make. The only thing I real see going up is my gas for this. But unless I get into a accident I plan to keep my same routine matainance on the car.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

$325.86


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Is this from experience?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Champ said:


> I just ment as far as many rides a get per hour. Not all that other stuff. I have another job and do regular monthly mantinace on it with the money I already make. The only thing I real see going up is my gas for this. But unless I get into a accident I plan to keep my same routine matainance on the car.


"Not all that other stuff", All that other stuff isn't free. There are many posts on here about actual cost of maintenance, your car doesn't run on gas and pixie dust. Tires, oil changes, and putting thousands of miles on your car isn't free, you have been sold a bill of goods, welcome to Uber!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

At $0.78 per mile it's one of the worst markets in the country.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

@ $.078 - 20% (Uber) = $0.624 / Mile.
Say your car gets 25 miles / gallon @ $2.35. 
You drive PAX around for 70 miles and drive 30 dead miles (no pax in car).

You have earned 70 x $0.624 = $43.68 in fares.
You have spent $9.40 in gas
Your total after driving 100 miles is $34.28

Say you drive 400 miles over the course of the weekend. You've now made $137.12.

This is all assuming Gas is your only expense which we all know is bogus. You are now 400 miles closer to an oil change.

Grade school math.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

I get 1.44 a mile. I test drove 1 day in Lagrange, GA 40 miles from ATL. I assumed that sense it was the same state that the rate was the same also I was told the Lagrange area was considered ATL by Uber. But yea I did 2 trips and got 1.44 a mile with the rate starting at $5


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Champ said:


> I will start after work around 4pm Friday and end maybe aroun 3am sat than go back out around 12pm Saturday and leave 3am Sunday. What do you think is possible with those hours.


$400 is a bit of a stretch, $800 is probably just in all our dreams.

You are looking to work a total of 24 hours so a total of $400 so you would be looking for $16-17 for every hour.

Realistically you can make 3 or 4 trips an hour but they would be minimums - netting $12.80 in payment from Uber.

Certainly Atlanta does surge, but I have sat in surge zones and not received a ping during the surge - I just treat surges as a nice to have when they happen.

My main target when I drive of an evening is to net (from Uber) $100 and then anything over is good - and is achievable on Friday and Saturday nights.

As for the rate cut - I am certainly feeling that 

But to take Uber Kraus example - is just he omitted that the fare is also comprised of plus $0.16 per minute of the ride. So the 70 miles quoted (assume average speed of 15 mph) is (280 minutes @ 0.16 = $44.80) + (70 miles @ 0.78 = $54.60) = $99.40 Then subtract Ubers 20% gives you* $79.52*

From the $79.52 - we can take expenses (gas Insurance wear and tear and so on) but to use the gov figures of I think 100 [email protected]$0.54 per mile is $54.00.

So $79.52 - $54.00 is grand total of *$25.92.*

The example here would probably be about 7 hours.

If you work the full 24 hours that you are indicating here then probably expect somewhere in the$250-$300 range as net payment from Uber.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

If I had to guess, those hours in Atlanta would probably produce around $500 in total fares, of which Uber would give you around $350 to $370 of, of which after your costs you would net $200 to $250 in profit.

That's just a wet thumb in the air estimate.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Mileage, depreciation, fuel costs, risk, potential accidents, You can't make money in Atlanta anymore. It's over. You are two years too late. Here's another fun fact about Atlanta, car insurance companies are going to be cracking down in the Atlanta market since the new ride share laws went into effect. Stand by for your cancellation notices. They have been hailing rides and writing down license plate numbers all summer and putting them into their data base. As if Atlanta wasn't ****ed enough.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Mileage, depreciation, fuel costs, risk, potential accidents, You can't make money in Atlanta anymore. It's over. You are two years too late. Here's another fun fact about Atlanta, car insurance companies are going to be cracking down in the Atlanta market since the new ride share laws went into effect. Stand by for your cancellation notices. They have been hailing rides and writing down license plate numbers all summer and putting them into their data base. As if Atlanta wasn't ****ed enough.


Your on every post trashing Uber but yet you still drive for them. Their winning more of you than anyone else. Btw. My insurance $28 a month and it won't go up because I do not live in the city of ATL.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Champ said:


> Your on every post trashing Uber but yet you still drive for them. Their winning more of you than anyone else. Btw. My insurance $28 a month and it won't go up because I do not live in the city of ATL.


So what's your point? I trash Uber ... so what? Simply use the ignore button on myself and every other forum member who speaks the truth, if hearing facts bothers you so much.

There are plenty of people using this forum to make educated decisions before they get sucked into the Uber soup. They are intelligent enough to do research before chasing "easy dollars." I know of several potential Uber fish who were very grateful reading about my posts regarding the sub-prime car loans that Uber uses to exploit uneducated, desperate people with. They did their homework and ran away. There are many posts about people who didn't heed the Uber car lease warnings and are now stuck driving 150+ hrs. per week trying to meet their car note....and failing. Do you think Uber told them they were going to drastically cut their pay before they signed the note? **** no! Uber destroyed these peoples' lives, ruined their credit and are now repossessing their cars, leaving them far worse off.

I like helping people. It's a shame that seems to piss you off. Maybe you don't want to be reminded that you are being used and your car is being abused. It's a shame that you lack the basic math skills to be able to calculate something as simple as what it will take for you to make $800 this weekend. Uber thrives on people who can't master 5th grade mathematics and lack common sense.

Again, hit ignore on me and members like me, There are plenty of new Uber fish that are on here discussing valuable, fun topics you might find helpful. Those topics include: my rating went down, what do I do? How to use the ap. What's the best way to clean up puke and other such inane topics. Just hit ignore next to my name and others like me and read the happy rainbow Uber stories and I'm sure you'll be well on your way to hitting your $800 goal for the weekend driving around at 78cents per mile.

I drive yes, very limited part time, but not in a market paying as low as Atlanta. Since Atlanta is a Uber test market, It's frightening that Uber has cut rates so low there. I don't want my market getting hit. It's also unbelievable that Atlanta is still able to find people like yourself, willing to be exploited. I've heard the public school system is horrible in the South. I guess it's true.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I plan to catch a grouper between 40 and 80 pounds, tonight!


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> By the way... "Your" is possessive, as in, your car is getting ****ed by Uber. "You're" is an abbreviation for the words "you are". An example of how to use this simple word is, you're getting ****ed by Uber. "Their" is possessive, as in, their car is getting destroyed by Uber. "They're" is an abbreviation for the two words "they are" as in, See those two drivers, they're getting ****ed by Uber. It's tough to take you too seriously when you haven't mastered grade school writing skills. But you'll be perfect for the Atlanta market. Thanks for proving my point about who is driving for Uber in Atlanta.


Lmao, I hear everything your saying but it's all irrelevant if your still driving for uber. Your telling people not to drive but your still driving is only helping the company because people see you as trying to get rid of new drivers so you can make more money. If you really believe what your telling other people than you wouldn't drive period. Nothing's going to change about uber with drivers like you "warning" people but you continue to drive for them. It's seems that I got under your skin which was never my attention to do. BTW I'm not from the south I just live here. But I hope you understand where I'm coming from you cant tell people to notdo something if your still doing it even if it is part time. That means it's helping you some way some how because if you was really losing you wouldn't be doing it. I guess you enjoy your car getting ****ed by uber as well since you still work for them. Your just helping them win.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Champ said:


> I just ment as far as many rides a get per hour. Not all that other stuff. I have another job and do regular monthly mantinace on it with the money I already make. The only thing I real see going up is my gas for this. But unless I get into a accident I plan to keep my same routine matainance on the car.


The "same" routine maintenance will happen more often because you will be putting more miles on your car. Plus any warranty will run out earlier. And your car will be worth less as it will have more miles on it (depreciation). It's not just gas that us an expense.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Champ said:


> Your on every post trashing Uber but yet you still drive for them. Their winning more of you than anyone else. Btw. My insurance $28 a month and it won't go up because I do not live in the city of ATL.


Do you have full coverage?


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do you have full coverage?


Yes I do have full coverage I get a lot of discounts because of my age, where I live, who I bank with, I'm and school I'm married and I'm military. Geico gives me all of those discounts not to mention I never been in a accident or got a ticket since I was 19 I'm 30 now.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The "same" routine maintenance will happen more often because you will be putting more miles on your car. Plus any warranty will run out earlier. And your car will be worth less as it will have more miles on it (depreciation). It's not just gas that us an expense.


Well no one wants to drive the same car forever now do we. I'm thinking about just using my car primarily for uber though and maybe getting a new one for me and before you ask no I never finance.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Champ said:


> Lmao, I hear everything your saying but it's all irrelevant if your still driving for uber. Your telling people not to drive but your still driving is only helping the company because people see you as trying to get rid of new drivers so you can make more money. If you really believe what your telling other people than you wouldn't drive period. Nothing's going to change about uber with drivers like you "warning" people but you continue to drive for them. It's seems that I got under your skin which was never my attention to do. BTW I'm not from the south I just live here. But I hope you understand where I'm coming from you cant tell people to notdo something if your still doing it even if it is part time. That means it's helping you some way some how because if you was really losing you wouldn't be doing it. I guess you enjoy your car getting ****ed by uber as well since you still work for them. Your just helping them win.


This man clearly doesn't understand shark behavior!

Your going to need to get you're yors straightened out and do some grade school math.

Good luck!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Champ said:


> Yes I do have full coverage I get a lot of discounts because of my age, where I live, who I bank with, I'm and school I'm married and I'm military. Geico gives me all of those discounts not to mention I never been in a accident or got a ticket since I was 19 I'm 30 now.


Read you're policy and youel notice an exclusion relating specifically to ride sharing type services.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Champ said:


> I will start after work around 4pm Friday and end maybe aroun 3am sat than go back out around 12pm Saturday and leave 3am Sunday. What do you think is possible with those hours.


I'm going to share with you the wisdom that has come through millions of years of shark evolution. I'm not sure why, except I'm having a change of heart for you. Frankly, I'd hate to see you get hurt on your first day of driving. Here goes; even though I imagine you'll ignore every word.

Rethink your planned schedule for this weekend. Don't start during rush hour. 4:00 PM kick off time is a really bad idea for someone who has never driven ride share before. Traffic will be at its' worse. You're new and believe it or not, there is a learning curve. Begin early Saturday morning when there will be little traffic. Driving at night has lots of challenges that you won't face during the day. Driving during daylight is much easier than at night. Don't even think about your $800, two day goal this weekend. Get used to the ap. Get used to the GPS. Get comfortable with juggling all these elements in traffic. When you get a ping, turn onto a side road and get your bearings straight. Don't be in a hurry to pick up your passenger in record time. Don't have the ap on while on the highway, the request you often get on the highway is the exit ramp you just passed. Take lots of breaks, stay alert. Drive four maybe six hours the first day. That will go by really fast, especially on the weekend.

Learn the ropes and then go kick ass in a few weeks.

These words of wisdom I give to you and only you my young grasshopper. Share them with no one. Use them wisely. Swim away little Nemo. Good luck.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

If you start too aggressive and complete too many trips without the time to reflect and correct things that might cause riders to give you low ratings, you might be fighting for survival quite soon. 

I would advise that you drive only when you are alert, happy and in a very good mood. Try to avoid the drunks that will be the only riders past 11:00 pm when you are new. Your being new and them trying to take advantage of it might create some situations you are not ready for. 

Good luck, don't over do it first week or two.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

At 78 cents per mile? Is this question serious?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Champ said:


> Yes I do have full coverage I get a lot of discounts because of my age, where I live, who I bank with, I'm and school I'm married and I'm military. Geico gives me all of those discounts not to mention I never been in a accident or got a ticket since I was 19 I'm 30 now.


I can't find the thread but another driver is getting dropped by GEICO as soon as they found out about Uber. You will probably need to purchase their "rideshare" insurance assuming it's offered where you are.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> At 78 cents per mile? Is this question serious?


Isn't that the problem with Uber and the newbies? I would argue it is NOT POSSIBLE to be worth driving at those rates without CONSTANT surges. Yet people are still signing up.

AND thinking they can make $800 in a weekend. Their FIRST weekend no less.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Isn't that the problem with Uber and the newbies? I would argue it is NOT POSSIBLE to be worth driving at those rates without CONSTANT surges. Yet people are still signing up.
> 
> AND thinking they can make $800 in a weekend.


Real issue is with the American way of thinking... After all we can be anything we want to be, we can do anything we want to do... This is the greatest country in the planet and if we still are not making it, it is ourselves to blame! Everyone brainwashed like that thinks anything is possible. If not attained at 1000 tries, still thinks there might be something wrong in the way he is doing it.

Back to uber cuts and rates... If uber just provided the platform and lee each driver determine their pric for their service, I am sure there would be drivers at ridiculously low rates as well as higher rates. This would be the way to go in uber model to make it fair for drivers. I should be able to set my own price and if no one still bytes, that's my fault. Surge will go away as well. There will be all kinds of price points for all kinds of cars.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Real issue is with the American way of thinking... After all we can be anything we want to be, we can do anything we want to do... This is the greatest country in the planet and if we still are not making it, it is ourselves to blame! Everyone brainwashed like that thinks anything is possible. If not attained at 1000 tries, still thinks there might be something wrong in the way he is doing it.
> 
> Back to uber cuts and rates... If uber just provided the platform and lee each driver determine their pric for their service, I am sure there would be drivers at ridiculously low rates as well as higher rates. This would be the way to go in uber model to make it fair for drivers. I should be able to set my own price and if no one still bytes, that's my fault. Surge will go away as well. There will be all kinds of price points for all kinds of cars.


I agree with you. But then I'm a socialist and that's a dirty word in this country. Capitalism is a religion here despite what the Pope has to say about it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I agree with you. But then I'm a socialist and that's a dirty word in this country. Capitalism is a religion here despite what the Pope has to say about it.


A brave socialist at that! People get burned at the stake for admitting that these days. I'm with you for the most part but I would never tell my pax that


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I can't find the thread but another driver is getting dropped by GEICO as soon as they found out about Uber. You will probably need to purchase their "rideshare" insurance assuming it's offered where you are.


Why would I tell them I drive for uber? They have no way to find out!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Real issue is with the American way of thinking... After all we can be anything we want to be, we can do anything we want to do... This is the greatest country in the planet and if we still are not making it, it is ourselves to blame! Everyone brainwashed like that thinks anything is possible. If not attained at 1000 tries, still thinks there might be something wrong in the way he is doing it.
> 
> Back to uber cuts and rates... If uber just provided the platform and lee each driver determine their pric for their service, I am sure there would be drivers at ridiculously low rates as well as higher rates. This would be the way to go in uber model to make it fair for drivers. I should be able to set my own price and if no one still bytes, that's my fault. Surge will go away as well. There will be all kinds of price points for all kinds of cars.


Uber could let the user choses "do you want the closest driver at any price, the cheapest driver within 5 minute range, or the cheapest driver within 15 minute range?"

This would be a feature Uber customers would appreciate, but Travis Kalanick is so out of touch with customers he doesn't get it.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> At 78 cents per mile? Is this question serious?


Let's break this down:
$0.78/mi x 0.80 (Uber's cut) = $0.62/mi

$800/$0.62 = 1290 miles

1290/24 = 53

So in order to make $800 (not counting gas/depreciation/etc.) you would need to work 24 hours straight with no breaks, and average driving 53 miles per hour WITH a passenger in your car.

Good luck.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Champ said:


> Why would I tell them I drive for uber? They have no way to find out!


That's great till you get into an accident with pax and they tell cops or other driver that you were uber. Long shot but more likely the longer you drive, then you will find out that the pax are covered BUT your car is not!

But heck, don't listen to the negative, get out there and drive!! If you are driving X you are swapping car equity for cash, have fun!!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Champ said:


> Why would I tell them I drive for uber? They have no way to find out!


You're kidding right. If (when) you get into an accident, your insurance will find out and they will deny the claim. Then Uber will deny the claim because you didn't follow their rules. Ubers terms of service clearly state that it is your responsibilty to adhere to all laws. Proper insurance is a law. That's the loophole Uber will use to burn you. Lawyers will take everything you own if your passenger is injured and you didn't have proper insurance. Also, it's widely known that insurance companies have been writing down liscense plate numbers of Uber cars all over Atlanta. Cabs have been compiling lists and sending them to insurance companies. Once you're cancelled and blacklisted, your stuck buying insurance from high risk companies. This information was all over the news when Ga. passed their rideshare laws.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Champ said:


> I will start after work around 4pm Friday and end maybe aroun 3am sat than go back out around 12pm Saturday and leave 3am Sunday. What do you think is possible with those hours.


Do u have a ski mask and a starter
Pistol ? Of course u can....!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

How are you receiving $1,44/mile on UberX when the advertised rates there are seventy-eight cents? ......or are you driving UberXL, Uber Black or what?........or did you receive only surge fares?

If you receive only surge fares during the weekend, and receive them steadily, you might make somewhere between the low end and middle of your range. Do keep in mind that when you consider the twenty-per-cent and the dollar, Uber retains somewhere between twenty-two and twenty-nine per cent of what you run. Thus, the advertised seventy-eight cents per mile renders a net-to-driver of sixty cents per mile. Those are 1975 cab rates, fully forty years out of date.

You will be hard put to come even close to the low end of your range if you receive only base rate trips, even if you receive them steadily.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How are you receiving $1,44/mile on UberX when the advertised rates there are seventy-eight cents? ......or are you driving UberXL, Uber Black or what?........or did you receive only surge fares?
> 
> If you receive only surge fares during the weekend, and receive them steadily, you might make somewhere between the low end and middle of your range. Do keep in mind that when you consider the twenty-per-cent and the dollar, Uber retains somewhere between twenty-two and twenty-nine per cent of what you run. Thus, the advertised seventy-eight cents per mile renders a net-to-driver of sixty cents per mile. Those are 1975 cab rates, fully forty years out of date.
> 
> You will be hard put to come even close to the low end of your range if you receive only base rate trips, even if you receive them steadily.


I was in Lagrange GA so it could've been a surge it's about 40 miles from atl. If you go on the customer app you will see there's hardly eve any drivers in that area. Nots really busy over there either though


----------



## Rene S Holganza (Aug 1, 2015)

Champ said:


> I will start after work around 4pm Friday and end maybe aroun 3am sat than go back out around 12pm Saturday and leave 3am Sunday. What do you think is possible with those hours.


Uber drivers should realized that the IRS has a STANDARD MILEAGE RATE which is $0.575/mile for business and that is what we do in uber.
This means $0.575 a mile is the cost for gas, insurance, depreciation, repairs, maintenance, tires and oil. This does not include the higher risk of accidents and citation for driving on the road longer.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You shouldn't factor in gas because you'd be putting gas in the car anyway. Cars run on gas for God's sake. Depreciation is not a factor because cars get better the more you drive them and people will pay more for used cars driven by Uber drivers because Uber drivers are professionals.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I'm going to share with you the wisdom that has come through millions of years of shark evolution. I'm not sure why, except I'm having a change of heart for you. Frankly, I'd hate to see you get hurt on your first day of driving. Here goes; even though I imagine you'll ignore every word.
> 
> Rethink your planned schedule for this weekend. Don't start during rush hour. 4:00 PM kick off time is a really bad idea for someone who has never driven ride share before. Traffic will be at its' worse. You're new and believe it or not, there is a learning curve. Begin early Saturday morning when there will be little traffic. Driving at night has lots of challenges that you won't face during the day. Driving during daylight is much easier than at night. Don't even think about your $800, two day goal this weekend. Get used to the ap. Get used to the GPS. Get comfortable with juggling all these elements in traffic. When you get a ping, turn onto a side road and get your bearings straight. Don't be in a hurry to pick up your passenger in record time. Don't have the ap on while on the highway, the request you often get on the highway is the exit ramp you just passed. Take lots of breaks, stay alert. Drive four maybe six hours the first day. That will go by really fast, especially on the weekend.
> 
> ...


Nice job of keeping it real and then offering reasonable, helpful advice. You could have gone a different direction, but that is real common sense, meat and potato stuff.......

If the OP is smart....... He will take this advice and roll with it. Once you've had your million dollar weekend...... it's on to the next one and really doesn't mean much as anything other than a hook to keep you coming back.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Champ said:


> Why would I tell them I drive for uber? They have no way to find out!


You may want to reconsider that possibility. That could cost you. Travis loves your mind.

Champ, by my estimation, the weekend has come, the weekend has gone. What is the verdict?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Champ said:


> Why would I tell them I drive for uber? They have no way to find out!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> A brave socialist at that! People get burned at the stake for admitting that these days. I'm with you for the most part but I would never tell my pax that


A lot of people are. They just don't know it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> You may want to reconsider that possibility. That could cost you. Travis loves your mind.
> 
> Champ, by my estimation, the weekend has come, the weekend has gone. What is the verdict?


----------



## runthastreetz (Feb 4, 2015)

Just read this and would like to know how the weekend went for the argumentative newbie. Op WHERE U AT?


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Huberis said:


> You may want to reconsider that possibility. That could cost you. Travis loves your mind.
> 
> Champ, by my estimation, the weekend has come, the weekend has gone. What is the verdict?


I made $834 due to all the heavy surges ATL has and a $200 cleaning fee cud someone puked in my car. So really $634 that's after ubers cut and $30 in gas so $604.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

runthastreetz said:


> Just read this and would like to know how the weekend went for the argumentative newbie. Op WHERE U AT?


By the way I did make another post but that was after my first day.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> View attachment 10850


Btw I am covered for rideshare at $28 a month.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

I made $834 due to all the heavy surges ATL has and a $200 cleaning fee cud someone puked in my car. So really $634 that's after ubers cut and $30 in gas so $604.

You must have driven estimated at least 800 miles ,that all on $ 30 in gas


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Champ How is it we are supposed to believe you actually have rideshare insurance, when you are quoted earlier as having said you did not disclose what you are doing, they will never find out? In order to have such a policy, seems to me, you would need to disclose.

Something sounds fishy.

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Champ said:


> I will start after work around 4pm Friday and end maybe aroun 3am sat than go back out around 12pm Saturday and leave 3am Sunday. What do you think is possible with those hours.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Champ said:


> I will start after work around 4pm Friday and end maybe aroun 3am sat than go back out around 12pm Saturday and leave 3am Sunday. What do you think is possible with those hours.


LOL guy! Wakeup and smell the coffee. What is possible is you getting screwed by Uber like everyone one else You obviously can't do the Uber math or haven't taken the time to do the $ #'s.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

ulf said:


> I made $834 due to all the heavy surges ATL has and a $200 cleaning fee cud someone puked in my car. So really $634 that's after ubers cut and $30 in gas so $604.
> 
> You must have driven estimated at least 800 miles ,that all on $ 30 in gas


Not even close to 800 miles I only got gas twice the 2 days I was out there spent $15 each time I never let my tank get below half. If I had to guess I would say it was maybe 250-300. I thought it was under 200 than I looked at the miles on the uber app. But I'm guessing 250-300 because of dead miles which i didn't have much because I would get a ping after every drop off which was less than half mile away.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Champ How is it we are supposed to believe you actually have rideshare insurance, when you are quoted earlier as having said you did not disclose what you are doing, they will never find out? In order to have such a policy, seems to me, you would need to disclose.
> 
> Something sounds fishy.
> 
> What kind of car do you drive?


I looked online today to see if they offered and called and got it. I have a 2007 Ford Focus. But I don't live in ATL and have several discounts which I stated below and no accidents or tickets in over 10 years. Which is the reason for my very low insurance.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You shouldn't factor in gas because you'd be putting gas in the car anyway. Cars run on gas for God's sake. Depreciation is not a factor because cars get better the more you drive them and people will pay more for used cars driven by Uber drivers because Uber drivers are professionals.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You shouldn't factor in gas because you'd be putting gas in the car anyway. Cars run on gas for God's sake. Depreciation is not a factor because cars get better the more you drive them and people will pay more for used cars driven by Uber drivers because Uber drivers are professionals.


WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING?!!! LOL


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

turbovator said:


> WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING?!!! LOL


He was being sarcastic. But you know I like Shark he does give good advice. I just think he's over the top sometimes. I think more of what he says can go towards full time drivers with only 1 vehicle than part time drivers with 2 or more.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Champ said:


> He was being sarcastic. But you know I like Shark he does give good advice. I just think he's over the top sometimes. I think more of what he says can go towards full time drivers with only 1 vehicle than part time drivers with 2 or more.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

K WTE Still can't understand why you continue to drink the Uber Coolaid.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

turbovator said:


> K WTE Still can't understand why you continue to drink the Uber Coolaid.


Well made another thread let you understand more how I feel about it.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-...-life-in-general-only-see-the-negative.30505/


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

With 250-300 Miles you generated that revenue ,what are they paying in Atlanta more the $2.00 per mile.
Hold on I'm coming


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

No it's .78 but they surge like 80% of the time with the highest being at 3.9x and 1.5x being the lowest. When you pick up people from rich neighborhoods when it surges it's at least a 35 minute ride.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

turbovator said:


> WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING?!!! LOL


He was being facetious.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Champ said:


> No it's .78 but they surge like 80% of the time with the highest being at 3.9x and 1.5x being the lowest. When you pick up people from rich neighborhoods when it surges it's at least a 35 minute ride.


Hard to believe.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Hard to believe.


I got more but don't feel like posting tons of pics to prove my point but this is ATL most of the time


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Rene S Holganza said:


> Uber drivers should realized that the IRS has a STANDARD MILEAGE RATE which is $0.575/mile for business and that is what we do in uber.
> This means $0.575 a mile is the cost for gas, insurance, depreciation, repairs, maintenance, tires and oil. This does not include the higher risk of accidents and citation for driving on the road longer.


You are correct. So do you think this Uber thing is a decent deal considering that and the fact that they are paying you .85 a mile and taking a %20 soon to be %25 cut for themselves?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Champ said:


> I got more but don't feel like posting tons of pics to prove my point but this is ATL most of the time
> View attachment 10878


That means nothing to me. Let's see the screen shot of your runs from the weekend.


----------

